# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  لم يعد حلما: اول سيارة طائرة في العالم تنطلق بنجاح!

## هدوء عاصف

*لم يعد حلما: اول سيارة طائرة في العالم تنطلق بنجاح!    


فكرة  السيارة الطائرة تولدت لدى الانسان منذ ولادة السيارة العادية تقريبا،  ولكنها كانت حلم بعيد المنال قبل بضع سنوات، على عكس الوضع الحالي، فيبدو  انها اخيرا ستنطلق. حيث يقول علماء الطيران انه خلال خمس سنوات، استعمال  السيارة الطائرة سيكون ضمن حياتنا اليومية، بعد عرض نموذج والموافقة عليه من قبل السلطات.

سيارة  الـ"تيرافوجيا" بقيمة 250 الف دولار هي طائرة ذات مقعدين تصل الى سرعة 185  كم/الساعة، تسير 804 كم على عبوة وقود واحدة وتستغرق 20 ساعة فقط من  التمرن (أي قائدها بحاجة الى تمرن 20 ساعة). وبلمسة زر، تستغرق السيارة 15  ثانية لطي جناحيها بشكل اوتوماتي والاقلاع.

بدا المشروع عام 2006،  وقال الكثيرون انه كان محكوم عليه بالفشل فتطلب 20 مليون دولار امريكي  لتحقيقه، ولكن الجيش الامريكي اهدى الطاقم 64 مليون دولار لتطويره.

المواطنة  الامريكية شيري غروبستين، وهي احدى الزبائن الـ100 الذين كانوا قد دفعوا  10 الاف دولارا لشراء الجهاز تقول: "هذا اروع اختراع على الاطلاق! مع  السيارة، استطيع ان اطير اينما اريد واستكشاف المناطق بدون ان يراني احد!"*

----------


## (dodo)

يلا منيح لسا في كتير اختراعات 
شكرا هدوء

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يا سلاااااااااااااام..كمان شوي بحكولنا تمساح بطير!!

يلا بالتوفيق للمخترعين .. 

يسلمو هدوء عاصف على الخبر والصور 
تقبل مروري  :Smile:

----------

